# Termination of the contract



## Musa150980 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello everybody here I think it came a hard time to me now to decide due to situation occurred with me . I have been terminated from one of the service companies for some SQ issues on project handled by other department and under supervision of other manager. My involvement in this project was minor but even so I was never been really involved or either even asked for sone support . Despite, the project was solely run by different department. I was the incharge for othet operations department . Long story short, I have been blamed for the service quality issues with other department and been terminated as you see as scapegoat to save somebody else job. My question here: does anybody have expirience on involving abu dhabi labor department to deal with this type of situation with ex-employer ? Say, can labor department help to reinstate the job if investigation will show that wrong person was terminatad ? Does labor department conduct investigation of the case acruelly ? What should I expect from labor department as a support ? As you may understand I can not disclose a lot details but assure that I have more facts to defend my position rather than just say. Thanks and much appreciate for any valuable comments here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> Say, can labor department help to reinstate the job if investigation will show that wrong person was terminated ?


No, and the chances of you winning a case is very small and will probably bankrupt you.


----------

